# Sind HDMI 1.4 Kabel nun voll kompatibel zu HDMI 2.0 Schnittstellen, oder nicht?



## CosmoCortney (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
ich gedenke mir bald eine GTX 980 zuzulegen, da diese endlich mit HDMI 2.0 daher kommen!
Mein TV hat leider keine DP 1.2 Schnittstelle, weshalb ich auf HDMI 2.0 unterstützende Karten warten musste.
Ich habe gehört, dass man bedenkenlos seine HDMI 1.4 Kabel für 2.0 Schnittstellen, ohne Einschränkungen nutzen kann.
Ist das wirklich so? Denn immerhin gibt es ja Kabel die um HDMI 2.0 Support werben. Oder nur Marketing?
Sollte der Unterschied nur am integrierten Ethernet liegen, kann ich ruhig meine 1.4 Kabel verwenden.

Danke schonmal


----------



## keinnick (4. Oktober 2014)

_"Nach Angaben des HDMI Forum ist die neue Version abwärtskompatibel, für HDMI 2.0 seien zudem weder neue Kabel noch andere Stecker notwendig."_

_Quelle: HDMI 2.0 mit erweiterter 4K-Unterstützung | heise online_


----------



## dsdenni (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube kaum, das irgendeiner der auf 970/980 gewechselt ist, das HDMI Kabel getauscht hat. 

Meines Wissens nach funktioniert das einwandfrei


----------

